# Problems patching 8.0-STABLE



## Thorny (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello,

i could not patch my FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE. The error looks like this:

```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.0-STABLE from update5.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.0-STABLE from update4.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.0-STABLE from update3.FreeBSD.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.0-STABLE from update2.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

But i can patch another 8.0 machine, but it is 8.0-RELEASE. Is this a known problem? Is there a workaround?

Greetings,
Thorny


----------



## mix_room (Dec 14, 2010)

Known problem. 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/updating-freebsdupdate.html



> Note: Binary updates are available for all architectures and releases currently supported by the security team;



8.0-STABLE is not one of the branches supported. -STABLE is a development branch in any case.


----------



## Thorny (Dec 14, 2010)

Hm... is there a easy possibility to upgrade from 8.0-STABLE to 8.0-RELEASE?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2010)

Don't. Use the source update to update to 8.1-RELEASE. From there you can use freebsd-update again.

-STABLE is not a development version, -CURRENT is the development version.


----------



## Thorny (Dec 14, 2010)

You mean, i should get the latest sources for 8.1-RELEASE and do:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/makeworld.html
?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm assuming you did it before. You are running -STABLE and the only way to get that is by doing a source update.


----------



## Thorny (Dec 14, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I'm assuming you did it before. You are running -STABLE and the only way to get that is by doing a source update.


No - i used an installation-cd i downloaded from freebsd.org the day 8.0 was released. The system was a fresh installation and wasn't manipulated since than.
I believe i even have the cd-iso in my archive.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2010)

Thorny said:
			
		

> No - i used an installation-cd i downloaded from freebsd.org the day 8.0 was released. The system was a fresh installation and wasn't manipulated since than.
> I believe i even have the cd-iso in my archive.



The install CDs install a -RELEASE version, not -STABLE. You may have downloaded a -STABLE snapshot though, but I don't think they were available for 8.0-STABLE when 8.0-RELEASE came out.

In any case, the handbook section you posted will show you how to do it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2010)

Thorny said:
			
		

> Hm... is there a easy possibility to upgrade from 8.0-STABLE to 8.0-RELEASE?



For the record: that would be a _downgrade_. The x.y-STABLE tree is ahead of x.y-RELEASE. You can source-upgrade to 8.1-RELEASE, or even wait for 8.2-RELEASE, and then skip back to using freebsd-update again, as stated.


----------



## Thorny (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok - thanks for your help. I've upgraded it the manual way to 8.1-RELEASE. Problem solved.


----------

